# MY Poodles ALLERGIES are killing me :(



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Itchy and Scratchy aka Brandie and Luna are driving me insane with their constant scratching and chewing. They don't have any fleas, I am using an oatmeal shampoo and they are on grain free greenies and grain free dog food. Luna has spots where her hair is falling out  they are both going to the vet this week to be checked out. The pollen count is crazy high in our area. Spring came early and so did the itchies. I have tried giving them Benadryl and when that did not help tried zyrtec. No improvement. Vet said put Optima 365 on their food, tried that and nothing helped. The only thing different that I can think of is their flea treatment. At some point last year I switched to a different brand. I think it was Pet Armour?? I wonder could that be the cause? I have gone back to Advantix II but haven't put that on yet. Brandie chews on herself I think she does it as some sort of weird stress relief?? She has a small red spot where she has chewed her back but no hair falling out. I am at my wits end. Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I just went on Amazon and saw that 30% of the reviews on Pet Armor were the one star, which is the worst ranking. You might want to glance at some of the negative reviews as they describe the problems they had with the product. I do know that some flea products require the dog to be bit by a flea and then the flea is poisoned... which is okay if your dog is not allergic to fleas/ Some dogs are really sensitive and will get hotspots from a single flea bite. A common spot for chewing and irritation is right in front of the tail, on the back. Good luck.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If this vet visit doesn't bring your poodles relief, consider a vet dermatologist.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just because their food is grain free doesn't mean their allergies are not food related. I would be looking to food more than other things at this point. You should consider doing NutriScan profiles on them. They could have sensitivities to the protein source or to non-grain carbs like lentils or peas or potatoes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If the reaction is not due to flea bites or the change in medication.............then go back and seriously look at their food for intolerance and allergy problems.

I had serious allergies, daily asthma etc. since I was a baby and I used to take a whole pharmacy of medications to keep it under control. I also used to eat the Standard American Diet which most people here eat. I made a huge change in my diet about 9 years ago and I expected some obvious changes such as getting off my cholesterol lowering medication - after all if you don't eat any food with cholesterol you expect that to drop. What I didn't expect was most of my allergies disappeared - I can walk in the park in when pollen is high with no reaction and no medication - I don't even have any allergy medication in the house. Removing irritants from my diet allowed my body to calm down so it isn't irritated by pollen, mold and other environmental allergens. If you can remove anything from your dog's diet that is irritating to them, they may be more able to live in peace with environmental allergens.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> If this vet visit doesn't bring your poodles relief, consider a vet dermatologist.


This. There is a reason your pets are itchy-there are causes for their allergies. Allergies can be treated-ask your vet to refer you to a dermatologist if your vet does not have the tools to assist with this. There are drugs out there they can take-and they aren't necessarily the ones we take. If it is driving you up a wall, ask to see an expert.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

When Archie was having itch issues, my vet mentioned that most food allergies tend to come from the protein source (chicken being a common one, but beef or fish can do it too). She recommended that if the itching didn't subside, we look for a limited ingredient/single protein food with a less common protein source like duck or venison and see if that helped. We didn't get to that point, but it may help you.

I also want to second that location of hot spots/hair falling out might tell you something. I had a cat who was seriously allergic to fleas, and he'd lose hair near the base of his tail when he had an outbreak. If it got really bad, the hair loss would spread from there. He also developed hives, but I understand that's not always present with flea allergies.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Like many problems in life, this may have more than one cause. 

It seems to me highly likely one problem could be food. Lily cd, skylar, and lisasgirl have all pointed to the need to give the best food you can afford, and to check for what kind of protein it has. Pericles had many problems with his skin and nose last year, which a young, inexperience vet told me was an uncommon problem (parasympathetic nose). A more experienced vet, the one we go to now, was convinced it was allergies. I simplified his diet, stopped all the additives from the doctors and fancy pet food store, and his nose and itchiness cleared up. (Since then I've also done the Dr. Jean Dodds Nutriscan profile, which has helped a bit more.)

A second problem may be fleas. We had an infestation last fall. This was despite, religiously every first of the month, my dogs all getting frontlined. Frankly, I hadn't noticed them but the vet found some on Jupiter when he was getting ultrasounded. Then the next day Pericles' groomer, who looked very carefully, said he had a few. In central NC frontline does not work anymore. Pericles is now on nexgard. (Jupiter r.i.p. no longer needs anything.)


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Skylar, I would be very interested in knowing what your human diet is! And also from what you learned about that to what you now feed your dog.

I too drastically changed my diet from the SAD diet (Standard American Diet) and have been able to eliminate some medications and reduce others. Plus I now take no pain meds for arthritis, which is amazing considering the amount I took before. I have now outlived both of my parents by 6 years.

I had to take my dog off of the equivalent SAD diet for dogs, even the most expensive kibble caused problems. He actually almost died, and only at that point did my vet say it was ok to try a raw diet. (Actually at that point I lost it and told my vet he was going to die and we were absolutely going to try a raw diet.) He now has no itching, no continuing infections, no running eyes, no diarrhea, etc. He is on a human grade raw diet and is thriving. My Spoo is wonderfully healthy and turning 8  He acts like he is about 2.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Skylar, I would be very interested in knowing what your human diet is! And also from what you learned about that to what you now feed your dog.
> 
> I too drastically changed my diet from the SAD diet (Standard American Diet) and have been able to eliminate some medications and reduce others. Plus I now take no pain meds for arthritis, which is amazing considering the amount I took before. I have now outlived both of my parents by 6 years.
> 
> I had to take my dog off of the equivalent SAD diet for dogs, even the most expensive kibble caused problems. He actually almost died, and only at that point did my vet say it was ok to try a raw diet. (Actually at that point I lost it and told my vet he was going to die and we were absolutely going to try a raw diet.) He now has no itching, no continuing infections, no running eyes, no diarrhea, etc. He is on a human grade raw diet and is thriving. My Spoo is wonderfully healthy and turning 8  He acts like he is about 2.


I eat a whole foods, plant based diet. More specifically I use the Dr. McDougall guide lines - plenty of starches, lots of veggies and fruit. I like it because I don't have to think too much, just cook and eat. Before I would plan my meal around what meat I was going to serve or what ethnic food we wanted, now I plan it around what starches I want or ethnic food. I don't eat meat, diary, fish or any extracted oils/fat - if I want olives - I eat the whole olive so I get all the nutrients in the olive and not just the oil which is usually stripped vitamins leaving just fat. I get all my nutrients, including plenty of protein (protein is in everything including fruit so if you eat the amount of calories you need in a day you get enough protein). I don't need to take any vitamin except a B12 pill. I had a huge list of serious health issues that are all in remissions thanks to this way of eating. OMG it changed my life. I could barely move because all the muscles in my body were hugely swollen (myositis) that was only helped by large doses of steroids and my doctors all wanted me in a wheelchair and I was fighting it. I read The China Study by Dr. Colin Campbell and that opened my eyes to nutrition and it was through that book I found Dr. McDougall. There are lots of variants on this diet for heart disease (Dr. Esselstyn), diabetes (Dr. Neal Barnard, M.D.). I was desperate to try anything and was shocked at how quickly my health turned around. My doctors couldn't believe the transformation but I feel sad that my rheumatologist said he wouldn't tell his other patients because he himself couldn't give up meat. My arthritis is in remission too - the bone damage is still there and you can see it on Xrays and sadly I have bone growths that has caused some deformity of my hands and feet but because of diet I have no swelling in the joints so I have full range of motion except where I have bones that fused. I find it amazing because my doctors had been talking about knee replacement for years - and now 9 years eating this way and I have no need for replacements as what I have works perfectly without pain. However if I cheat - everything comes back which is why it's in remission and not cured. In my case it's definitely diet related.

As for Babykins - I know she cannot tolerate fat, dairy, lentils/peas and garlic powder, I have a longer list of "treats" I've bought that made her sick but I'm not exactly sure what is the problem ingredient. I feed her home made meals - turkey/potato/carrots and small amounts other veggies along with vitamins/calcium pill. She also gets a little prescription kibble from the vet (limited ingredients)- a small handful some days. High value treats outside the house boiled hamburger and chicken. I have fed her some raw foods such as sardines and she kept throwing up bile so I've been leery about going full force with raw. She has ulcerative colitis so when she is sick she throws up bile and has bloody, mucus laden diarrhea. Needless to say I'm scared to try too many things because I don't like making her sick. On the home made food she does extremely well. I had a tpoo who got pancreatitis at a young age from eating cat kibble (my fault) and she ate the same diet for many years - lived to be 18. Wish I had a dog that could eat anything, but seems like I get dogs that just don't do well on commercial food. 

What are you doing?


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

*the plot thickens??????*

Last night I noticed a small red rash on Brandie and Lunas tummy. So now I am thinking what if they have mange?? UGH We had a beagle once who had demodex and was highly allergic to even one flea bite. So I am thinking it may not be allergies at all? They go to the Vet tomorrow so I will post results of Dr visit, Thanks for the info and replies,


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

I had a lab that had terrible allergies. The only food she tolerated was Merrick Duck and Potato. She also had thyroid issues. With meds and food change it helped. I adopted a toy poodle that is itching and scratching allot. I feel your frustration.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

